# Perchance To Dream -- Michael A. Stackpole



## LensmanZ313 (Jun 30, 2005)

_Perchance To Dream_ is Michael A. Stackpole's first short story collection, some sixteen stories. His Merlin Bloodstone and Purgatory Station/Qian Commonwealth tales aren't included in the book, and his _Star Wars_ stories and some of his gamer-related fiction are also excluded. His wry, action-packed cyberpunk tale, "Let Me Call You Sweetheart," is about an Alcohol Tobacco and Confections agent battling a ring evil chocolate smugglers. "Peer Review" is Stackpole's take on Batman and The Shadow and tells of the Revenant's mission to rescue two children and his clash with the superheroes guarding one of them.

There are a lot of gems in this collection. Five Star, a press out of Maine, did a masterful work on the book itself. Great cover, depicting Alexa, heroine of the title story and a character from his _Dragoncrown War_ trilogy. It's pricey, at nearly $30 bucks--but, damn. it's worth every penny.

www.stormwolf.com


----------



## LensmanZ313 (Jul 2, 2005)

And who knows if Shakespeare wrote it himself or got it from his friend, Kit Marlowe . . . ?

I know this: Read Shakespeare, read Stackpole. You'll be entertained, I promise you . . . .


----------

